# Luxating Patella Surgery Experience Part 2



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

As a writer, I appreciate deadlines. I got a puppy who didn't miss this deadline---unfortunately.

I have read that puppies born with luxating patella may begin presenting with issues around seven to eight months. At seven and a half months, I noticed that Kili didn't want to walk very far and started skip-stepping her right hind leg. I didn't know what that meant but figured it wasn't good.

With a few Google searches, I realized she seemed to have the classic signs of luxating patella. Through my internet search, I also realized surgery seemed to be the only "proven" way to correct her problem.

Really simply, luxating patella is a condition (usually genetic) where the knee pops out of place. A vet will move the knees during an exam to see if the knees will easily slide out of place. If your vet doesn't do that, you may want to ask them to be sure there isn't a potential problem. 

I made an appointment with the vet who did the right thing despite those classic "clinical" signs of skip stepping. She suggested a conservative approach, so Kili was crate rested and given anti-inflammatory meds for two weeks. At the end of the two weeks, she still skip-stepped and x-rays were taken. The vet suggested an ortho surgeon. Given my epic fail when it came to researching the breed and breeder, I tried to learn from my mistakes when it came to "solving the problem."

*Surgery and Surgical Options*


Age. If Kili were ten years old, surgery would likely have been off the table and I would have taken a more managed care approach. Because Kili is so young and arthritis such a concern with LP, I opted for surgery. She is an active dog and I weighed her age and quality of life. I know there are folks who truly believe LP can be "cured" with glucosamine, different food choices and specific exercise. I respect their opinion but for me, the medical evidence pointed toward surgery as the best option for Kili. My understanding is that arthritis can set in quickly and once that happens, there is nothing that reverses the damage. 
What kind of surgeon? In my town, there was a cheaper alternative with a vet who "sometimes does these surgeries" and the more expensive option with a board-certified surgeon. I asked both how many of these types of surgeries they have done and the success rate of their surgeries. At the end of the day, I was most comfortable with the more expensive, board certified surgeon.
When I chose the surgeon, I also chose the facility. This is major, knee re-construction and the staff seemed to give the surgery and its aftermath the proper "respect." Kili was going to be monitored overnight at the surgical center, there were follow-up calls and a comprehensive set of instructions post-surgery along with post-surgery visits and consults at no cost.

If there is any "good news" about a dog with this condition is that LP surgery has a very high success rate and dogs can be dogs again---pain-free. 

I think I was lucky to catch it pretty early but looking back, Kili was sending me signs that I missed. She is a puppy that loves, loves, loves to walk. But around seven months, she would just stop and turn her back to me. I thought it was her "challenging" me as pack leader but she was in pain and wanted to go home. Two weeks later, she was skip stepping. The great thing about poodles is they have such a lovely gate when they "trot" and so her skipping was very apparent.

LP is graded. Grade I for example, is so minor as to usually not be an issue. Some vets will tell you to keep an eye out and will manipulate the knee to see if it pops out but nothing more. Kili was a Grade II and likely if left untreated soon a Grade III. She was this grade because she was showing clinical signs of LP--the skip step.

Again, I was very worried about arthritis which is why I didn't opt to wait on surgery. I was also worried about the pain she was feeling each time she hitched her right leg.

So, with the x-rays, exams, clinical signs and consult finished, it seemed the best option was surgery. 

Little did I know how difficult the next few weeks were going to be.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for all you have written. At 2 years I still am not sure if Poppy may have LP or is just skipping a step as a habit. She does not appear to be in any pain, she never refuses to walk any further, she runs at speed after Bridget ok, she jumps up and down from furniture ok. I remember mentioning the skip step to the vet when we first got her, me not knowing about LP, and the vet examined her and was not worried. I think at this stage I will continue to watch her for further signs and at our next vet visit, get him to examine her more closely again.
I do not know Poppy's breeder history. But even had I known, my ignorance of LP at the time would not have stopped me taking her.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*irbsad*: Your thorough account of Kili's LP diagnosis and choice of treatment is very enlightening. I admire you for handling things as you have. I cannot fathom keeping an eight month old mpoo confined and entertained post-op for as long as is necessary following LP surgery. What a challenge! I hope you two are soon able to be active in the nice spring weather. The sacrifices you made to ensure Kili's well-being deserve to be rewarded with you two living happily and well together for many years to come. Best wishes!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for an excellent summary of the issues surrounding LP - this is something that can be minimaised by careful breeding, and that all purchasers of toy and ministure pups need to be aware of.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> *irbsad*: Your thorough account of Kili's LP diagnosis and choice of treatment is very enlightening. I admire you for handling things as you have. I cannot fathom keeping an eight month old mpoo confined and entertained post-op for as long as is necessary following LP surgery. What a challenge! I hope you two are soon able to be active in the nice spring weather. The sacrifices you made to ensure Kili's well-being deserve to be rewarded with you two living happily and well together for many years to come. Best wishes!


Thanks for your help and positive thoughts! That has meant a lot!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been through it twice. Lila was 3 when she injured her knee and had surgery. She lived to be 12 1/2 with no more problems. Nicholas was born with grade 3 in both knees and we had them fixed when he was a year old by orthopedic specialist. His recovery consisted of being caged sp he could not hurt himself with the other poodles and we walked him at least 3 miles a day. 3 times at a mile each. I am happy to report he will be 7 and he runs like a gazelle. He is amazing and very fast. It is a pleasure to watch him run. Well worth the money and recovery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

That is very encouraging news! Kili is healing well but she is lifting her leg at times when her pace quickens from a walk. I asked the vet and she said this is normal and she is still getting used to the repaired leg.

Did you notice this in your poodles? If so, how long did they sometimes "favor" the leg before trusting the leg(s)

Thanks!


----------

